# HF 2" #1MT Chuck



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I received my HF 2" chuck for my mini lathe today. I have to admit it is much heftier than I thought it would be! It is made in India (yay!) and came with two "wrenches" to loosen/tighten the jaws which are reversible. I got this to help better turn kilt pins and anything else that I need to turn without the tail stock.

If I have any complaints it would be that it was just three jaws meaning I need to round or drill the end of the stock first. I figure a shot at the work piece with a Forstner bit and leaving the piece a touch long to accommodate for that should work better than turning the stock round on the drive center first, but then I haven't tried either yet. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some play time and I can let you know how it works.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah Mac I looked at that one and the 4 jar self centering are all so expensive. I had the wife get me this one from Woodcraft plus the jumbo jars and another set of jaws for Christmas.

They still have this one at Penn State for $90 with the Jumbo Jaws if your not happy with that one.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Richard! I like the one from Woodcraft! Perhaps when Christmas spending is done I'll head over and check it out.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I had to look online no Woodcraft close. The one I got was bottom of the line pretty much, but I couldn't justify $300 + which is 3 x what I paid for mine and the same thing or more then I paid for my lathe new. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Well, I will be going to Woodcraft later this week and this thing from HF is going back to the store! I put it one the lathe and put in a rounded piece of pen blank stock and tightened it down. I started the lathe slowly and increased speed gradually to ensure all was good. Once the tool started working the wood I noticed the jaws started to lose their grip and the piece flies off! Yes, face shield in use! I stopped it and tightened it again and the little tools bent! In the picture I actually bent it back some trying to re-tighten the jaws!

Another attempt (only with stronger steel to use for tightening) and same result. There is no way to lock the jaws. 

Since I don't count myself among the insane, I decide to just head to HF and collect my money back and use it towards the one you showed me from WC.

Live and learn!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

let us know what you get. The more expensive ones have the single key adjustment mine and the PSI one I linked to earlier have two keys but they do lock down good. (So I was told)


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

One final note...I took the chuck to the local store as directed by the HF return policy only to be told that they can't return it because they don't stock that item despite what the return policy says. I called the Customer Service center and they agreed with me but the store manager still refused to take it. Corporate now has the issue to decide who is right and, hopefully either change the return policy or enforce their current policy. Either way, except for clamps, it will be a very long time before I buy anything from that store ever again and when I do, I'll be armed with as many 20% coupons as items I buy!


----------

